# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  QLIKTAG Smart Platform, IoT Smart Products Platform, QLIKTAG Software Inc., Newport Beach, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - QLIKTAG Software Inc.

Home page - qliktag.com/product

----------


## Airicist

QLIKTAG Smart Platform - IoT Smart Products Platform

Published on Oct 26, 2018




> The QLIKTAG Smart Products Platform is an IoT platform for everyday consumer products. With an IoT Data Cloud & Digital Interaction Engine, the QLIKTAG platform enables brands & retailers to deploy their products as connected smart products with digital twins capable of exchanging information about themselves as they go through the product lifecycle.

----------

